# Gnome Issues and Possibly X issues



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

Having trouble getting gnome to boot up in Freebsd 7.2 on a HP dv1240us. I have tried both nikobordx's method in http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3892 , and also the method where you just set gnome_enable="YES" in the rc.conf file. 
Both methods have caused my laptop to load up to where freebsd asks me to log in  as if X was not running, and then attempt to boot Gnome. When it tries to boot up Gnome it flashes between a black screen with a mouse cursor that is busy and the command prompt/Shell whatever you want to call it indefinitely. Is there a suggested fix to this?


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

Just tried stepping through the Xorg config again. I can start X by itself, but I can't do anything in it. My mouse won't work. It works with the sysinstall test daemon though.


----------



## ale (Jun 3, 2009)

Before going on, did you read the [thread=4224]sticky[/thread] ?


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

yes I have read the sticky. Thanks for asking. That's actually what I was referring to as my second attempt


----------



## ale (Jun 3, 2009)

Please answer the following questions:
What is the output of `$ /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald status` ?
Your mouse isn't working, what about the keyboard?
Are you using /etc/X11/xorg.conf? If so, can you show us the InputDevice section about your mouse?
Do you see any warning/error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (try _egrep '(WW)|(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log_) ?


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

The above gives me no output when run as the standard user. I get no mouse or keyboard in X, but they both run fine in sysinstall. I did an autobuild of xorg.conf. the log fille shows intel (0) driect rendering failed. Failed to load module "i810" (already loaded, 2). Cannot locate core keyboard device. Cannot locate a core pointer device. failed to create listner for inet(but no internet was connected at the time). I am going to look at the xorg file


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

using ee /etc/X11/xorg.conf tells me there is no xorg.conf file hmm


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

I might have skipped a step in the xorg.conf setup I guess


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

hmm fixed xorg.conf appears to give me dashes on the top of the screen. checking error log


----------



## ale (Jun 3, 2009)

What after running as root the above commands and starting x again?
	
	



```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start
```


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright so I am back to the startx giving me errors with two xterms and a login this time. No mouse and keyboard that is. here is the mouse and keyboard section of the xorg file.

```
Section "InputDevice"
             Identifier     "Keyboard0"
             Driver          "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
             Identifier     "Mouse0"
             Driver          "mouse"
             Option         "Protocol" "auto"
             Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
             Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What after running as root the above commands and starting x again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same story. Login terminal and two xterms. I can't do anything in either


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

Got my mouse working... shows what I know. Read the Handbook solves everything. Option "AutoAddDevices" "false". Now I just need to get into gnome


----------



## ale (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you build xorg without hal?


----------



## haibane (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe so.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

haibane said:
			
		

> Got my mouse working... shows what I know. Read the Handbook solves everything. Option "AutoAddDevices" "false". Now I just need to get into gnome



Add to ~/.xinitrc:

```
exec gnome-session
```

A startx will then start Gnome instead of the default twm.


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Add to ~/.xinitrc:
> 
> ```
> exec gnome-session
> ...



so ee ~/.xinitrc . That doesn't appear to exist on my system


----------



## DrJ (Jun 4, 2009)

haibane said:
			
		

> so ee ~/.xinitrc . That doesn't appear to exist on my system



So create it.  I'd use vi, but that's just me.

You should also rebuild xorg with hal.  You will need it.  Do a "make config", select hal, then do a make deinstall, make install clean and you will have it.  That assumes you have cleaned xorg before this; if not clean it first to get rid of the work files.


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

Well looks like I am most of the way there, but now I am getting
intel(0): ch701x not detected, got 29: from DV0I2C_E Slave 234


----------



## DrJ (Jun 4, 2009)

I *think* that is one of the Intel video drivers.  If you are not using them, get rid of them in the config menu.  If you are, then you will have to dig into it more.  I'm still on nVidia 32 bit, and that works pretty well.  Beyond that, I'm not much help.


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

The computer does use an intel extreme graphics 2 card.


----------



## adamk (Jun 4, 2009)

Despite that message, does X work?  If not, attach your full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Despite that message, does X work?  If not, attach your full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
> 
> Adam



X server closes itself. I will attach the full file when I get time, but for now I can't type that much


----------



## adamk (Jun 4, 2009)

You don't have to type the log file out.  You have a number of options.  You could switch to the vesa driver to start up X, for example.  Or simply install pastebinit from ports, and use that to upload the log file to one of the pastebin services and then just give us the link.

Adam


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

Adam, how do I go about switching to the vesa driver?


----------



## adamk (Jun 4, 2009)

Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (if you have one) and change the "Driver" entry from intel to vesa.

Adam


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

hmm can't get in with the vesa driver. I'll shoot you what I have a little later.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Make sure that you have compiled the VESA driver when you built xorg.  Won't work otherwise!


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

Vesa is definitely compiled via sysinstall.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, sysinstall installs binaries.  Still you have to make sure it was selected as one of the drivers you chose.  If you did, then I won't belabor this further.


----------



## haibane (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I selected under x11-drivers in packages to install.


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

here is the pastebinit file of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/f604bf65e


----------



## adamk (Jun 5, 2009)

As far as I can tell, X is starting up.  Exactly what command are you using to launch X?

Adam


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

Startx


----------



## adamk (Jun 5, 2009)

What output do you get on the console when X stops?

Adam


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

This is all hand typed output. The * are not to scale at the end.

```
info: [drm] AGP at 0xe8000000 128MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
gnome-session[985]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Failed to connect to socket /var/rundbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
gnome-session[985]: CRITICAL: dbus_g_connection_get_connection: assertion 'gconnection' failed
Jun 5 11:24:01 bellsouth gnome-session[985]: CRITICAL: dbus_g_connection_get_connection: assertion 'gconnection' failed
process 985: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "connection !=NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 3298.
This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library. D-Bus not compiled with backtrace support so unable to print a backtrace.
gdm[993]********************START**************************************
Jun 5 11:24:01 bellsouth gdm[993]: *********************** START *****************
gdm[993]: ********************** END ****************************************
Killed

waiting for X server to shut down
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

Are you sure hald and dbus are running?

Have a look with:
`# pgrep -lf hal`
`# pgrep -lf dbus`

Both should produce output.


----------



## adamk (Jun 5, 2009)

This is starting to look more like a gnome problem than an X problem.  Unfortunately, my gnome experience is limited.  Does it work fine if you use another window manager or desktop environment?

Adam


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Are you sure hald and dbus are running?
> 
> Have a look with:
> `# pgrep -lf hal`
> ...



Neither produces output. How should I fix this?


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> This is starting to look more like a gnome problem than an X problem.  Unfortunately, my gnome experience is limited.  Does it work fine if you use another window manager or desktop environment?
> 
> Adam



Nothing else installed. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

testing this 
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start

real quick


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

haibane said:
			
		

> testing this
> # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
> # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start
> 
> real quick



hmm this still doesn't seem to cause output via pgrep


----------



## adamk (Jun 5, 2009)

Well they aren't going to start up if you don't have them enabled in /etc/rc.conf:


```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

Alternatively, you can start them with 'onestart' to get them to start this one time.

Adam


----------



## DrJ (Jun 5, 2009)

You have to start these daemons in /etc/rc.conf.  The easiest is just to add gnome_enable="YES".  As an alternative, you can start them all independently with some loss in functionality:


```
dbus_enable="YES"
avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
avahi_dnsconfd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> You have to start these daemons in /etc/rc.conf.  The easiest is just to add gnome_enable="YES".  As an alternative, you can start them all independently with some loss in functionality:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



gnome_enable="YES" causes this lovely issue that made me go the whole round about way to begin with. My screen flashes from bash/command prompt/whatever its called and the screen with the busy mouse repeatedly.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 5, 2009)

haibane said:
			
		

> gnome_enable="YES" causes this lovely issue that made me go the whole round about way to begin with. My screen flashes from bash/command prompt/whatever its called and the screen with the busy mouse repeatedly.



Odd.  You should boot to a command prompt, then gdm loads a login screen.

I'd suggest you try starting hal and dbus daemons only, and see if that works.  You have to have the ~/.xinitrc file containing "exec gnome-session" (without the quotes).  When you boot, you will be at the command line.  Check to see if hal and dbus are running (as mentioned above).  Then execute "startx" as a regular user.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

so I did the 
dbus_enable="YES"
and
hald_enable="YES"
xinit: connection to X server lost.
gnome-session: Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
Jun 5 13:50:24 bellsouth gnome-keyring-daemon[1058]: dbus failure unregistering from sesion: Connection is closed
gnome-session: Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 5, 2009)

I assume you rebooted after you added these lines into rc.conf.  If you didn't, please do so.  After you boot, first make sure that hal and dbus are running (see above).  If they are, then try startx.


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

yes I did


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

in case it helps, here is my xorg.conf file

http://pastebin.com/f45744874


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

should I just switch to KDE and see if I can get that working?


----------



## DrJ (Jun 5, 2009)

haibane said:
			
		

> yes I did



Well, were hal and dbus running?


----------



## DrJ (Jun 5, 2009)

haibane said:
			
		

> should I just switch to KDE and see if I can get that working?



You can, of course, but you will need hal, dbus and a working xorg for KDE too.  I don't think you will gain anything by that switch, at least not at this point.


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> Well, were hal and dbus running?



both are running or at least spitting out a response to the above


----------



## DrJ (Jun 5, 2009)

OK -- so it is an xorg issue.  Have you tried it without an xorg.conf file?  If not, just change it to xorg.conf.old or something like that.  xorg usually guesses pretty well about what you have.  Meanwhile, I'll have a look at your current xorg.conf.

What version of xorg are you using?  Current is xorg-7.4.2.  The easiest way to find out is "ls /var/db/pkg | grep xorg".


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah I have run without a xorg.conf file. Didn't seem to work then


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

I am using whatever version of xorg came with the 7.2 install disc


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

Using with or without xorg.conf gives me the same errors 

xinit: connection to X server lost.
gnome-session: Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
Jun 5 13:50:24 bellsouth gnome-keyring-daemon[1058]: dbus failure unregistering from sesion: Connection is closed
gnome-session: Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.


----------



## ale (Jun 5, 2009)

This is going to be post #59 and it's still not clear if hald is running.

Please, what is the output `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald status` ?


----------



## haibane (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I'll initiate that after I install KDE4, which apparently takes several hours.


----------



## haibane (Jun 6, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> This is going to be post #59 and it's still not clear if hald is running.
> 
> Please, what is the output `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald status` ?



hald is running as pid 986


----------



## haibane (Jun 8, 2009)

Moving to a different OS as I can't get this one to work. Thanks for all the help


----------

